# موسوعه صناعه الطائرات اللاسلكيه!!!!الحق وحمل بسرعه كلها بالعربى!!!!!!!



## ghost (4 يناير 2007)

*اصنع طائرة لا سلكية بنفسك ....!!!!*

اولآ الموضوع منقول للامانه وحبيت انى انقله هنا لان مثل هذه المواضيع قليله جدآ بالعربى
ويتناول الموضوع
1- كيفيه صنع المحرك بطريقه سهله وبسيطه
2-بعض الامور الفنيه التى يجب مراعتها
3-بعض الطرق للتحكم بها لاسلكيآ
واخيرآ هذا رابط الموضوع
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9494
وهذا رابط الموقع
www.qariya.com
نرجو الدعاء لنا ولصاحب الموضوع الاصلى وللمسلمين جميعآ

انتبه!!!
الفشل أول خطوة نحو النجاح ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChE lOrD (6 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير أخوي على المشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ghost (6 يناير 2007)

واياكم اخى


----------



## أيمن الوحش (6 يناير 2007)

مشكور جدا اخي على الموضوع الجميل والشيق 
والغريب قليلا 
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## اياد الكوز (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## م المصري (7 يناير 2007)

اشكرك يا صديقي علي هذا الموضوع الهديه فعلا ,,,,

موضوع جميل ,,,, و يا حبذا لو صاحب الموضوع الاصلي يكمل شرحه حتي النهايه ,,,

تحياتي


----------



## syamand (16 يناير 2007)

مشكور واعمل جميل تمنيات لك بالمزيد بكل الخير


----------



## البرنس2000 (1 فبراير 2007)

*طلب توضيح*

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
:33: الرجاء الافادة في موضوع المروحة تبع الطائرات :33: 
عن عملها وعن معادلات الرياضية التي تصمم عليها
ورجاء ان تكون قدرالامكان ان تكون با العربي
وترسل الى ال***** التالى

alj_hadalmogdss*********** 
وشكراجزيلا لكم.............................
اخوكم /ابو جهاد..............................


----------



## ALY333 (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ghost (9 فبراير 2007)

*اصنع طائره لاسلكيه من الفللين سهله ورائعه جدآ!!!!!!!! الجزء الاول*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
و انا اتجول فى الموقع وجدت ذلك المشروع الذى لم اجد له مثيل على مستوى المواقع العربيه
وهو صنع طائره من الفلين وبمحرك كهربى وغير مكلفه وهذه صوره الطائره





وهذا فيديو للطائره للتشجيع على عملها
http://www.foamyfactory.com/videos/3dx-demo.wmv

وارجو من كل من لديه اى خبره او معلومه فى هذا المجال ان يضعها لقله هذه المواضيع
وجزاكم الله خيرآ


----------



## جاسر (10 فبراير 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حقيقة مقطع الفيديو رائع ومحمس ....
والشرح هنا واضح
http://www.foamyfactory.com/docs/FFM-Kevlar-Bracing-System.pdf

http://www.foamyfactory.com/airplanes-kits.htm
يحتاج فقط العمل طبعاً لمن لديه الرغبة 

جزاك الله خير 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## فهد الثاني (12 فبراير 2007)

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## فهد الثاني (12 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## ghost (13 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين اخوانى على الردود
وجزاك الله خيرآ اخى جاسر على الاضافه


----------



## ناصر جاسم (15 فبراير 2007)

ارجو من الاخوان ان يوضحو لي كيف احدد مركز ثقل الطائره بخطوات بسيطه وباللغه العربيه وساكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## رحال حول العالم (15 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a7med4u (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## a7med4u (25 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## leoooorazzz (26 فبراير 2007)

thanx 05oy


----------



## leoooorazzz (26 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (2 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا انشا هو ولى ذلك والقادر علية


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (3 مارس 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (3 مارس 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## نسر العرب (8 مارس 2007)

تسلم إيديكم


----------



## gabr (9 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxx man


----------



## hellhack2 (9 مارس 2007)

ساصنعها ..حلوة ...شكرا


----------



## سفر (9 مارس 2007)

ممتاز اخي الكريم..............
ولك كل الشكر والتقدير...............


----------



## ghost (13 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذه الملفات هى اجمالى ماقمت بجمعه عن طريق الانترنت فى مجال طائرات اللاسلكى وكلها باللغه العربيه
وبها كل مااستطعت جمعه وباذن الله تكون مفيده وبها كل ماتريدون
وهذا فيديو لاحد الطائرات التى سنصنعها لترتفع معنوياتكم
http://www.foamyfactory.com/videos/3dx-demo.wmv

الملف الأول
به طريقه تصنيع الطائره من البدايه الى النهايه شامله جسم الطائره والماتور ومخطط عمل لرسم الطائره
وهو جاهز للطبع بنفس المقاسات الحقيقيه

http://d.turboupload.com/d/1786902/15751604160516081587160815.zip.html
وهذه طريقه لف الماتور بالفيديو
http://static.rcgroups.com/gallery/d...ampleClips.wmv

الملف الثانى
http://d.turboupload.com/d/1786929/15751604160516081587160815.zip.html
به تمرين لطائره اخرى شبيها بالأول ولكن الشرح بالصور وهو ممتع وسهل ومفيد
وهذا هو مخطط الرسم للطائره
http://d.turboupload.com/d/1786945/16051582159116081591157515.zip.html

الملف الثالث 
http://d.turboupload.com/d/1786936/160516081587160815931607_1.zip.html
به الاجزاء الالكترونيه 
أرجو ان اكون قد وفقت فى جمع المعلومات
وللأمانه العلميه أنا قمت بتجميع المعلومات فقط
ولم أضف اى شىء من عندى
أرجو ان تنتفعو من الموسوعه واذا استطاع احد أن يضيف شىء عليها فليضيف
وليفيد أخوانه
وسأضيف لاحقآ عناوين الموقع التى قمت بتجميع المعلومات منها
ارجو الدعاء لنا ولجميع المسلمين
اللهم انصر الاسلام وأعز المسلمين​


----------



## ghost (15 مايو 2007)

11 مشاهده ولا رد واحد ولا حد مهتم مع أنى لاقيت أعضاء كتيير طلبو الموضوع ده وبعض ماتعبت
مفيش أى اهتمام بالموضوع ولا طلبات منكم


----------



## جاسر (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير أخي, لا تعبت ولا ندمت إن شاءالله

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## M U S L E M (24 مايو 2007)

شكراً على الموضوع. الموضوع جداً شيق لاكن اذا قمت بوضع هذه الملفات بالمكتبة يكون افضل وذلك لان الموقع محجوب وشكراً.


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## nema (28 مايو 2007)

اريد ان اعرف معلومات عن الماده الدافعه للصواريخ وكيف يتم تركيبها وتركيبه الصواريخ ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ابن فلسطين الجريحه


----------



## nema (28 مايو 2007)

ياخي جزاك الله كل خير بس المواقع محجوبه وشكرا واريد ان اثقل عليك ياريت ترسلها على اميليinhrs*************


----------



## احمد مصري (29 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا ولكن طريقة لف الماتور محجوبه


----------



## ghost (6 يونيو 2007)

ارجو من الاخ جاسر ان ياخذ تلك الملفات ويرفعها على المنتدى لتكون متاحه للأعضاء 
وجزاه الله خيرآ


----------



## a7med4u (6 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## talharah (11 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير بس المواقع محجوبه اذا ممكن ترسلها على *****ي بكون ممنونك وشكرا الك


----------



## رسام2 (12 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي انا من هواية الطائرات الاسلكية عندي مخططات كثير من الطائرات الصغيرة


----------



## رسام2 (12 يونيو 2007)

والله بصراحة اعجبني موضوعك عن محرك القوي الذي اخرجته من سي دي روم اواضفت عليه اضافات جيدة فكرة ممتازة لايجاد مخرك قوي 
وانا عندي كان كثير من سي دي رومات ولم يخطر على بالي هذه الفكرة
:14: :77: 

اخوي من وين انت (يعني من اي بلد)


----------



## laklok10 (15 يونيو 2007)

مشكوور يأخي علي هذه التصميمات المفيدة


----------



## sameway2001 (17 يونيو 2007)

صديقي العزيز بارك الله لك في جهودك...بصراحه شدني الموضوع كثيرا لكن للاسف كأنه يوجد مشكلة في الملفات الملحقة .
وبالتالي اذا امكن ان تزودني بتلك الملفات اكون شاكرا لك .
ارجو ارسال الملفات على هذا ال***** sameway2001*********** 
وانا في انتظارك ...وشكرا لك مقدما ....


----------



## جاسر (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

الصفحات عندي محجوبة ... معذرة


----------



## adnanmartini (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ادور (24 يونيو 2007)

والله انا مش متخيل ان بهذا الجدية


----------



## ادور (24 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hatem100 (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أخي العزيز انا طالب متخرج ومشروعي الذي لم ابدأ به هو تصميم وتصنيع طائرة صغيره MAV 
ارجو ارسال الملفات واي معلومات تتعلق بهذا الموضوع مع خالص دعواتي لك بالتوفيق
على العنوان h_eng707***********


----------



## كاظم عسكر (1 يوليو 2007)

*امنيه*

السلام عليكم
انا لدي امنية وياريت تتحقق على ايديكم الكريمة
انا معجب جدا بالطائرة المروحية وياريت تدلونتي على تفاصيل تصميمها وكيفية عملها وكل شي عنها
وهل يمكن صناعة واحدة صغيرة بحجم متر مكعب تقريبا لاسلكيه 
اكون شاكرا وممتن لكم


----------



## أبو جواد المروعي (7 يوليو 2007)

تسلم والله إبداع
نسأل الله أن يجزيك خيرا

بس المعذرة على هذا السؤال
هل يحتاج برنامج تحميل معين والا كيف ؟
وجزاك الله خير
:87:​


----------



## مازن Mazen (9 يوليو 2007)

*محجووب!!!!!!!!!!!*

حملت وفرحت ولما فتحت الملف.. طلعت صفحة:محجوووووووووب:67: ...محجوووووووووووووب:67: .........محجووووووووووووب....:67: 
ما قدرت احصل لا مخططات ولا صور ...الرجاء من الاخوه وضع الصور والمخططات بالمنتدى بدل الروابط المحجوووبه...


----------



## ghost (9 يوليو 2007)

اخوانى الافاضل 
ومشرفنا العزيز أسف على التأخير فى الرد 
ولكن ارسلو لى رابط موقع يمكنكم التحميل منه وأنا سأقوم برفع الملفات مره أخرى 
منتظر منكم وضع موقع رفع مناسب لكم


----------



## aalsawah (21 يوليو 2007)

أنت رجل عظيم


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (21 يوليو 2007)

بعد التحيه 
الملفات الموجوده ليست بالعربيه والملفات غير مفهومه
fared_king2000***********


----------



## gamehdi (2 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووور يا اخي


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (15 أغسطس 2007)

يا أخى كلها محجوبة


----------



## جاسر (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي GHOST جرب هذا الموقع
www.mihd.net موقع ممتاز أو
mediafire.com أو
zupload.com

كلها جيدة وقوية

تحاااياااي


----------



## محمود محمد صالح (15 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ممكن يا أخى جاسر تدلنى على موقع به طريقة لف الموتور بالفيديو
لأن الموتور مشكلتى ومش قادر أشتريه


----------



## جاسر (15 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي ربما لو تتوجه بالسؤال هذا لمهندسي الكهرباء 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حنظله (15 أغسطس 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير شكرا كتييير


----------



## غيث طارق (19 أغسطس 2007)

اذا احتجت لاي مشورة هندسية في الكترونيات الطائرات المسيرة فانا جاهز وانا مختص بالموضوع


----------



## غيث طارق (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع ممتع وجميل وجهد كبير 
اتمنى لك النجاح والتقدم


----------



## جاسر (19 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي غيث لو توفر لنا شرح - مبسط جداً- حول فكرة التحكم عن بعد 
نكون لك من الشاكرين 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## merohussein (19 أغسطس 2007)

ياخي بارك اللة فيك


----------



## غيث طارق (19 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز جاسر المحترم
تحية طيبة
بالنسبة لموضوع التحكم عن بعد للطائرات المسيرة
فهناك جهاز خاص بالتحكم بحركات الطائرة وسرعتها يسمى الراديو
وهو يمثل جهاز الارسال
ويتحكم المسيطر من خلاله بطيران الطائرة
والجزء الثاني وهو المستلمة يوضع في الطائرة
وتختلف اجهزة التحكم بعدد القنوات المرسلة والمستلمة ومدى الارسال
يتم ارسال الاشارات بصيغة تسلسلية متتالية وقد تكون مشفرة وحسب نوع الجهاز
بينما تقوم المستلمة باستلام اوامر السيطرة وتوزيعها على نواقل الحركة وحسب الامر المستلم


----------



## نبيل حسنى (19 أغسطس 2007)

اين رابط التحميل من فضلك يا اخى


----------



## جاسر (20 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي غيث شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك عندي فكرة عن الأجهزة والأدوات
ولكن كيف تعمل يعني نظره من الداخل ان صح التعبير .. قرأت سابقاً
ولكن أنا والالكترونيات بيننا سوء تفاهم 
شاكر ومقدر

لعل أخونا ghost بخير ونتمنى منه أو من استطاع تحميل الملفات رفعها

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## merohussein (20 أغسطس 2007)

يا أخي واللة الرابط لا يعمل لو سمحت النصيحة وشكرا


----------



## Tripoli (20 أغسطس 2007)

ازاك الله كل خير


----------



## غيث طارق (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ جاسر المحترم
من الظروري معرفة عدد القنوات المستخدمة في جهاز التحكم مثلا (قناة الارتفاع والانخفاض ,قناة الدوران, قناة الاستدارة,قناة السرعة) وهي ذات اتجاهين تزايدي وتناقصي
وهناك اوامر ثابته مثل اموامر فتح المظلة عند الهبوط واوامر تشغيل المنظومات الاضافية داخل الطائرة.
بناءا على هذه البيانات يتم اختيار نوع الراديو الذي سيتم استخدامه, اما بالنسبة لمدى الطيران المطلوب والذي يعتمد على مدى ارسال الراديو فيدخل ضمن محددات اختيار نوع الراديو المطلوب
اما بالنسبة لعمل الراديو الكترونيا فيكون بدمج الاموار الخاصة بالقنوات والاوامر الثابته ويشكل مصفوفة متتالية للاوامر.
يتم ارسال الاوامر بشكل متسلسل ويحدد عرض نطاق الارسال دقة الامر الصادر وتستخدم التقنيات الرقمية في الارسال لزيادة الدقة والموثوقية.
يشغل كل امر عدد من البتات ضمن نطاق الارسال ويسجل هذا العدد من البتات باسم الامر وتحتاج اوامر السيطرة للقنوات الى عدد عالي من البتات لزيادة الدقة بينما يحتاج الامر الثابت الى بت واحد فقط فاما ان يكون مفتوح 1 او مغلق 0 .
ولزيادة الموثوقية في الارسال تستخدم تقنيات التصحيح والتشفير لضمان وصول الاوامر بشكلها الصحيح.


----------



## دمعة الماسة (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزالك لله كل خير


----------



## جاسر (21 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخي غيث ... جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بك 

تحياتي العاطرة


----------



## الفارس القادم (22 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ومشكورين على الموضع الرائع 

وياريت نكمل فيه ولا احد يبخل علينا من اللي عنده لتعم الفائده للجميع 

ومشكووورين


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحة روعة


----------



## subcoold (4 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع محترم جدا شكرا ليك


----------



## tito_chan (5 سبتمبر 2007)

وهذه طريقه لف الماتور بالفيديو
http://static.rcgroups.com/gallery/d...ampleClips.wmv
مشكور اخي علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع
ولكن هذا الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ابو الصقر (16 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## makkacom (19 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ولكن الروابط محجوبة من السعودية 

هل من الممكن رفعها في مواقع اخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابواسعد (19 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواني الروابط لم تعمل معنا هل يوجد طريقة اخرى للتحميل او مكان اخر شاكرين لكم مجهودكم


----------



## ابواسعد (21 سبتمبر 2007)

صراحة لا نستطيع ان نجازي اصدقائنا اللي يتعبوا ليمدونا بالمعلومات ولكن نقول لهم جزاكم الله عنا خيرا.
ولوسمحوا الزملاء الحقيقة ما استطعت انزل اي موضوع من الروابط واذ فيكم ترسلوها على بريدي اكون ممنون لكم واي جديد انشاء الله انزله واعرضه عليكم


----------



## ابواسعد (21 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا بريدي لمن يريد مساعدتي وانشاء الله ما نبخل عليكم باي معلومة almethag001***********


----------



## م_زين (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك انا مهندس مدني ولكن احب اطلاع كثيرا 
وبصراحة مجهود كبير 
وجزاك الله خيرا
م.زين


----------



## حـمـد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير للمعلومات وننتظر أكثر


----------



## أنس نصير (20 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وكمل الموضوع بسرعة لأنه مشوق كثيييييير


----------



## فتوح (21 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

جزاك الله خيراً على النقل الموفق وجزا الله خيراً من نقلت عنه


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkooor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## mody_refat (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mashkoor w gazak allah kol kheer


----------



## الزعيم83 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## الدبلومسي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر*

جزاك الله ألف خير
_ونرجو المزيد_


----------



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

نقل مميز .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## اياد علي محمد (1 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## ادور (7 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## صوت الطائرة (28 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صوت الطائرة (28 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صوت الطائرة (30 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووررر


----------



## tariqsamer (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tariqsamer (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ولكن الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## ابراهيم حورس (7 فبراير 2008)

وشكرا ولك تحياتي وجميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## ابورشا (13 فبراير 2008)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## المغيره احمد (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكوور اخي


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (15 مارس 2008)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا 

نريد معلومات علمية عن طيران الطائرة مثل علاقة قوة الرفع بمساحة الجناح


----------



## اكنيو (16 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا
قاطعوا المنجات الدانماركية


----------



## أنس أبو مالك (1 يوليو 2009)

السّلام عليكم , جازاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الهادف 

_فقط أريد لمن يعرف طريقة صنع الهليكبتير ؟ وشكرا جزيلا_


----------



## ramadan2008 (27 يوليو 2009)

نشكر لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## دموع الرحيل (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير عنا والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (30 يوليو 2009)

جميل ورائع ونريد المزيد


----------



## تيسير حيمور (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً لك على جهدك الرائع


----------



## بدري علي (7 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم


بوركت أخي............................................... .................................................. ..............................
وجزاك الله خيرااااااااااااا​*


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم على الموضوع


----------



## العراق نيو (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جدا .مشكوووووووور


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## جلالكم (21 مارس 2010)

الله حاجة جميلة قوى هذه الطائرة 

مشكووووورين جدآ


----------



## بن عاطف (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذي الموضوع عندي سؤال وهو كم قوة البطارية التي تشغل هذا المحرك بالفولت وكم تقريبا استطاعتها بالواط والف شكر للجميع


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك وزادك علما.


----------



## msaid999 (28 أبريل 2010)

Nice


----------



## كريم يونس (9 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيكم وجزيتم خيراعلى طول بالكم وصبركم من حبث تلقيكم الاسئلة والاجابة عليها بكل رحابة صدر


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (30 أغسطس 2013)

*بارك الله بكم و نطمع بالمزيد*

جزاكم الله كل خير 
الموضوع مميز و مهم 


لكن نريد الاهتمام بشروحات تفصيلية بأقرب وقت 
يحسث يكون الهيكل خشبي مع شرح وافي للمحركات و يكون الهيكل قادر على حمل شخص واحد او اكثر


----------

